# Emperor Scorpion



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Any GP'ers out there keep these guys as pets? They seem pretty cool, not too hard to care for from what I'm reading about 'em anyway. Gotta love something that can claw, pinch & or sting ya.... :roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG snakes, scorpions, I told you no way Davo  hahahaha *shivers*


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nooope. I could do a lizard or cornsnake. But that's as far as I go ... I do however have brown widow spiders the bug man's coming today to take care of


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Come on, you two are such a couple of girls..... :roll:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

you already got me scared while outside looking for snakes.I hate them things.I don't think I could do well with scorpions either.Actually I think you're into all the creatures I hate.Don't you have a spider too......


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ya, a couple spiders....they are just so nice and cute and fuzzy....just wanna give 'em a little Tye girl hug...... :hug:



ha ha ha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Davo you're a freak is why I lubs ya and NOOOOOO you are not allowed to hug me period holding any of those things and I am NOT a girly girl by any means


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Come on Tye Tye, just give me a little kiss and...... :hug:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dis-gus-TING! Blech! >.<


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I KNEW I shouldn't have reopened this thread, oooo Davo gonna hurt you, *shivers* again, sooooooo not touching that thing


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

you SUCK Dave!I literally started shivering and shaking over here when I saw that.Spiders are my number 1 NOOOOO!Even just walking through a spider web outside I start freaking out making sure there's none on me.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> I start freaking out making sure there's none on me.


 Hurry, go check in the mirror, a big fuzzy one with fangs is on your back right now...........aaaaahhhhhh run fast............... :clap:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Davo you are just wrong, wrong for that, Lisa I'm right there with ya girl, ugh * shivered again* ang again


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

ha ha ha.....well, maybe it wasn't a spider on her, just a dust bunny or something....sorry, my bad. :hammer:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahha dust bunny, yeah right, I'm gonna be walking around all day thinking bout that picture above, you just wrong Davo  hahaha


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Not a spider, this should be better for you ladies....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Go kick it in the wichita mtns of Oklahoma or the border moutains of NewMexico/Texas end of the Rockies.. spend a week camping either in a tent, cabin, or bungalow... Then handling one of those emperor scorpions will be CAKE!!! Next to the yellow scorpion in africa the variety in OK/TX are the most venomous  from birth til 7 I was around these critters and rattlesnakes too; my great grandma taught me how to catch both when I was 5! I was a critter hunting fool by the time I was 8... Made my own petting zoos out of snakes, lizards, spiders, scorpions,frogs,fish, turtles,horny toads/horned lizards, tarantula wasps, tarantulas, centipedes, rats, mice, rabbits.. LOL you name it I caught it and bred it to another one.. LOL I also did critter combat what they call bug wars on TV.. I had kingsnake that killed several rattlesnakes, copperheads, and a water moccassin(cottonmouth) or two; let him go in the house when baby rats started escaping.. The kingsnake left my house that next summer I was carrying plants out for my mom and a 5ft speckled kingsnake fell out of the rubber tree, and found a space and slid under the house. I love kingsnakes, and scorpions.. We had a centipede that killed several tarantulas .. We had a scorpion that was killed by a tarantula then matched to a centipede and it didn't fair well so we tried other monster killers that had dead birds and mice around the tree and cliffside of quarry.. We founda yellow scorpion that had a stinger that was like whiskey amber .. ewwweeee.. he killed everything.. we set up fish tank with divider and after 2wks we lift the divider  the tarantula wasp and the scorpion were the only things that could kill the centipede... SO..

I think it would be cool if you got an emperor scorpion because they are harmless to humans; if they hit you it will be sore but thats it.. When I was a kid in Oklahoma they had rattlesnakes for sell as pets;  I miss back when... ... if you want real cool entertainment then do bug wars and catch them from the wild.. T.wasp(deadly assassins) and scorpions(smart wrestlers) are supreme .. centipedes too (straight ruthless killers)

You probably dont want to do a bug war with something youve paid for.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!! I love them. When I finished my apprenticeship at the tattoo shop, my friend who was teaching me, bought me one as a sort of graduation present. Her name was Sister Sweet Bone. She was awesome. Very kick back, she never pinched or swung at me at all. She was actually pregnant when he bought her and she had babies a few weeks later. It was so cool. They are born clear and she carries them on her back. It was way cool to watch her tear stuff apart and then hand it back to the babies. When they get color they climb down and start running around, it's awesome


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I said when I walk through a spider web outside I start freaking out making sure there's none on me.lol :hammer:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Davo, no way again, just can't do it, lol

Stan I knew you were crazy but OMG at the bug wars, and you forget that is the part of country I am from, grew up in TX, NM and OK for most of my childhood, so I know ALLLLLLL about them suckers


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ya know I hate spiders too they creep me out, but scorpions are cool, they don't plot on killing you in your sleep like spiders do lol.

[email protected] Stan I wanna come play bug wars


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah Krystal I could see you and Stan sitting around doing bug wars  Like Mafia wars or something


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rofl: Totally.. I love bug wars, we'd have to record the bouts. We'd need JD and sister mary to hang out with us as well.. .. we'd have to let a wild rabbit go and watch the dogs do some coursing.. :hammer: just gave away my inner most secret of why my dogs always look fit when I dont do much.. I dont just use rabbits though  you ever see a coyote running for its life? Like greased Lightning upruns: "He's GONNA EAT ME!!" it'd be fun for sure.. ... right now .. it aint nothing but :rain: ... bugs and critters are scarice.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Stan you are killin me, I have seen a coyote run for it's life from my first pit I owned, omg I couldn't stop laughing Inearly fell off the fence post  hahah I wanna be score keeper


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Haven't done any bug wars, but my wife may feed me to them one day...ha

Did see our last pittie Buster chasing a fox through the back yard, I could see a nice fox tail hanging on my truck...he got away though.... :roll:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Haven't done any bug wars, but my wife may feed me to them one day...ha
> 
> Did see our last pittie Buster chasing a fox through the back yard, I could see a nice fox tail hanging on my truck...he got away though.... :roll:


:rofl: @ wife and you and bugs, and the fox tail too.. good idea...


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> :rofl: @ wife and you and bugs, and the fox tail too.. good idea...


Sounds like a goofy sex thing...better get the Tye girl involved also....aaaaha ha ha ha


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rofl: gotta spread the love before I can rep you again.. LOL thats FUNNY rite thur'..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> :rofl: Totally.. I love bug wars, we'd have to record the bouts. We'd need JD and sister mary to hang out with us as well.. .. we'd have to let a wild rabbit go and watch the dogs do some coursing.. :hammer: just gave away my inner most secret of why my dogs always look fit when I dont do much.. I dont just use rabbits though  you ever see a coyote running for its life? Like greased Lightning upruns: "He's GONNA EAT ME!!" it'd be fun for sure.. ... right now .. it aint nothing but :rain: ... bugs and critters are scarice.


OMG that sound like so much fun. We used to put big nast stuff in with the dragons to see what they did lol. They killed and ate an alligator lizard. The best was throwing in a praying mantis. At first they're like cool salad, they it slaps em in the face and it's on lol. It's like a gladiator battle up in there.


apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Stan you are killin me, I have seen a coyote run for it's life from my first pit I owned, omg I couldn't stop laughing Inearly fell off the fence post  hahah I wanna be score keeper


:rofl::rofl: Score keeper :woof:


DMTWI said:


> Sounds like a goofy sex thing...better get the Tye girl involved also....aaaaha ha ha ha


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg you guys are killin me, I am all about the score keeper


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Stan I saw this on FB, that is just toooo much, that is like crazy scary  THanks for sharing though. Seriously I'm score keeper


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Come on Tye Tye, just give me a little kiss and...... :hug:


^^^ I hate you for this.....BAHHH! I was just scrollin thru the replies readin...then this nasty thing pops up. I may be a guy, but spiders creep my the EFF out! I got shivers down my back...haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> YouTube - ‪A Huge Centipede Fighting A Snake‬‏


Dude!!!!!! That was freakin cool!!!!!


Wingman said:


> ^^^ I hate you for this.....BAHHH! I was just scrollin thru the replies readin...then this nasty thing pops up. I may be a guy, but spiders creep my the EFF out! I got shivers down my back...haha


Agreed, spiders suck. They are all plotting on us. They plan to kill us while we sleep. That's why I got dragons, they eat em :woof: Brick would make that thing his little snack


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok you big babies, check out this gal with her cute little fuzzy spider.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Davo *shivers* and darn you I just shaved my legs, ewwwwwwwwwwwww. Like the music though


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wingman said:


> ^^^ I hate you for this.....BAHHH! I was just scrollin thru the replies readin...then this nasty thing pops up. I may be a guy, but spiders creep my the EFF out! I got shivers down my back...haha


:rofl:LMAO...I grabbed the **** bugspray james...


----------

